# Heater controllers



## LeeAberdeen (Sep 4, 2014)

I was wondering how everyone used their heater controllers, because I'm just about to connect them on each of my tanks and, rather than attach one heater, was going to connect two smaller ones both capable of heating the tank on their own in case one fails. Or does everyone just connect one then replace it if the alarm goes off? The only problem I can see with that is if it stopped working and you were either out for a while, or even a few days, it would get pretty chilly if there was no back-up?

Suggestions much appreciated.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't use them...separate heaters for each tank. Sometimes 2 heaters/tank for backup.


----------



## LeeAberdeen (Sep 4, 2014)

Haven't used them either until now, but then read a couple of times of people whose heaters became stuck in the 'on' mode and fried all their fish. I'm ordering some expensive new Africans in a few weeks' time and wanted every safeguard in place. It must be so annoying to have something so simple and preventable go wrong and wipe out all your prized fish.

Getting all the other safeguards in place too - spare filters, impellers, O rings and battery-powered air pumps for power cuts. It's turning out to be a tad expensive... Belt and braces, I think they call it.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

What is the ambient temperature in the room where the tank is located? If the temp is reasonably close to room temp, it does take a while for the tank temp to drop - I've experienced this unfortunately during several extended power outages, and was surprised at how long the tank maintained temp.

My take is that you may be over thinking this. Either get two smaller heaters, and use their internal thermostats, or get one larger one and use an external controller. While it is possible for heaters to stick on - I've had it happen once, about 20 years ago, it is highly unlikely. Buying a quality brand, taking time to set it up and observe it for a while is a good start. From experience, most equipment either works or it does not very quickly, then you have the serviceable life, and when it is long in the tooth can also fail. If you are really worried, maybe another approach to consider is to buy a good heater and a thermometer which is easy to read and in plain sight, and plan to replace it at some interval - 5 years or so.

There are definitely times where the belt and brace approach is right with tanks, but also time where we have to be comfortable assuming some level of risk.


----------



## LeeAberdeen (Sep 4, 2014)

I live in northern Scotland so, during the winter, it gets very cold and, obviously, during the night when in bed and while out working, there's no heating on, so it gets pretty nippy in there.

I think the problem with relying on the heaters is that they're a cheap bit of kit that can so easily go wrong and, as you say, it's happened to you and I've heard of it with others too. If you believe the hype from controller manufacturers and websites, it's the biggest cause of wiping out tanks. Aside from that, my Eheim Jagers are pretty poor at keeping the temperature where it's supposed to be and, before that, the Fluval digitals I had were truly shocking (although I do love their filters) and I was continually having to second-guess them. With a controller, all that's done. You say it's "highly unlikely" they'll fail, but once in 20 years says different - that's five per cent of years one has gone wrong, hardly a small risk.

If you're happy to take that risk, fine, but I don't really see the point when you've already observed it as a problem and it's so easily solvable. Two controllers was about £60 (about $90), a small outlay for a lot of peace of mind.


----------



## sparky4056 (Sep 1, 2014)

I have and will continue to use a heater controller on every setup. Like you said, it's cheap insurance. I would only put one bigger heater on it though. I set my heater to 80 degrees and my controller to 78 degrees. This ensures that if the controller fails, the heater itself wont get too hot for the fish. I also don't trust the controllers produced for the aquarium hobby so I use a commercial grade HVAC controller (ranco etc 111000). 
Another thing I do is wire a GFCI outlet into the controller and plug my heater into that. I do this so that if the heater does go haywire, it wont trip the breaker all of the other tank equipment is on, just the GFCI.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Note that heaters are meant to increase the water temp no more than 10 degrees above room temp so it might be hard to get a tank to maintain 78 in a 60 degree room.

Ten years, 8 tanks, no fish cooked or frozen yet. But that is one of the reasons to have 2 heaters per tank. One overheating or not heating at all will take longer to get into the danger zone. I check temp daily when I feed.

For a power failure more than overnight I have a generator. I run it morning showers, noon meal, evening meal and that seems enough to keep the tanks fresh and warm. I also have a wood burning stove for really frigid temps if heat is required in between or overnight. These items take care of me AND the fish. :thumb:


----------



## LeeAberdeen (Sep 4, 2014)

Like the idea of a generator like yours. They're quite a lot of money though and I couldn't justify it because, here in the UK, I can't remember the last time there was a power cut. Maybe 20 years ago? I'll make do with battery-powered airstone-driven sponge filters for that.

As you say, "Ten years, 8 tanks", but I've got that sort of mind which says: "It only takes one time". I've driven for 20 years now, never had an accident, but I'd never dream of driving without insurance even if it was legal.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Oh I've had heaters fail, but it has not caused a problem. I like to keep it simple, you like to safeguard. Both ways work. Enjoy your tanks!


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

The controllers are a great idea. But they don't stop me from putting my hand to each tank while feeding or looking around the fish room, to feel its temperature. I do have them on smaller tanks, but not yet the large ones. But my fish room is a work in progress and I would not hesitate to add more controllers when my budget allows.

The controllers can fail too. The suction cup holding a sensor can come loose and the sensor will be measuring the air temperature not the tank temperature. It does not hurt to fasten that wire here it comes in the tank, stabilizing it and protecting it from abrasion from the aquarium lid.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

> I also don't trust the controllers produced for the aquarium hobby so I use a commercial grade HVAC controller (ranco etc 111000).


This ^ ^ ^ ^
Johnson Controls makes a similar controller. Very accurate, digital(like the Ranco) and seemingly last forever. Failure rate is low.

Like McDaphnia, I have my hands in a tank anytime I feed. An easy way to check the temp regularly.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

LeeAberdeen said:


> I live in northern Scotland so, during the winter, it gets very cold and, obviously, during the night when in bed and while out working, there's no heating on, so it gets pretty nippy in there.
> 
> I think the problem with relying on the heaters is that they're a cheap bit of kit that can so easily go wrong and, as you say, it's happened to you and I've heard of it with others too. If you believe the hype from controller manufacturers and websites, it's the biggest cause of wiping out tanks. Aside from that, my Eheim Jagers are pretty poor at keeping the temperature where it's supposed to be and, before that, the Fluval digitals I had were truly shocking (although I do love their filters) and I was continually having to second-guess them. With a controller, all that's done. You say it's "highly unlikely" they'll fail, but once in 20 years says different - that's five per cent of years one has gone wrong, hardly a small risk.
> 
> If you're happy to take that risk, fine, but I don't really see the point when you've already observed it as a problem and it's so easily solvable. Two controllers was about £60 (about $90), a small outlay for a lot of peace of mind.


I'll point out that saying I've experienced a 5% failure rate is not accurate...it is just as easy to say 20 years, times 365 days and come up with a failure rate of one day in 7300 days or .001% but that is not really accurate either. I've had a minimum of 3 tanks running at any time which further reduces odds. I tried to keep brands out of this, but I've never had issue with EJ heaters, the failure was another brand that I had acquired as part of a tank purchase, and should not have used.

Not sure what you mean about Jagers not keeping temps where it is supposed to be, unless you are attempting to use the temp dial on the top of the heater. I use an outside thermometer with my Jajers, and I'm still running a couple jagers which predate having temp dials, instead they have 1-10 on the dial. The better measure is how consistent the water temperature is, not how closely calibrated the dial might be.


----------



## LeeAberdeen (Sep 4, 2014)

nodima said:


> LeeAberdeen said:
> 
> 
> > I live in northern Scotland so, during the winter, it gets very cold and, obviously, during the night when in bed and while out working, there's no heating on, so it gets pretty nippy in there.
> ...


I merely used the timescale you used; you said "about 20 years ago" and later also referred to "years". As you say, your method isn't accurate either. The wider point is that heaters do go wrong, like everything, and whereas you'll get away with some bits of equipment malfunctioning, a heater is liable to fry your fish. Google it if you like and see how many people it's happened to.

What I mean about Eheim Jager heaters is what's been posted somewhere else on this forum, that they can be quite a few degrees out. Both of mine, for example, are set at 25C on the dial but keep the water about 27C according to the thermometer. That's not a major hassle, but it means I have to second-guess them if I have to turn them right up to treat ich, for example, because the temperature difference could be much more or less at a higher temperature.

I find the vehemence with which some people 'defend' not using heater controllers a bit weird. It's a cheap bit of extra insurance against what could be a tank wipeout situation, and while I'm not advocating everyone using them, it's strange how not bothering seems to somehow have to be justified. Some people don't quarantine their fish, but they're not all coming on suggesting that doing so is an unnecessary complication. Clearly not quarantining is more of a risk, but they could both ultimately kill your fish. If you're happy with not using controllers, great, but I'm not.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

At the end of the day, whether a controller is used or not does not matter to me - if I was one to come across vehemently, that was not my intent, nor desire.

No matter what the subject - heaters, substrate, filters etc. there are definitely people with opinions throughout the spectrum. We all have our own biases and influencing factors which help us form our positions. It can be tough to sort out the noise and get down to what matters most to you, for sure. And given that tone is lost when posting text it is easy to misconstrue intent and meaning - especially when so many of us type quickly and may not always choose the best words.

Are you any closer to figuring out your original question about how to set up heaters?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

nodima said:


> At the end of the day, whether a controller is used or not does not matter to me - if I was one to come across vehemently, that was not my intent, nor desire.


Me either, just offering an alternative. :thumb:


----------

